# Leaving the Betta at my work for 10days?



## Mew_chan (Jan 28, 2009)

I was wondering what to do about the Betta at my work during the christmas break? The entire office will be empty for 10 days and I was a little worried about leaving him without food for so long. The Cleaners will be comming in around the middle of the time and I have asked them if they can feed him. I will also be leaving VERY strict instructions since I do tend to over think these things.

Should I maybe consider a feeder block for him? I do belive you can get ones for bettas? Although I have heard so many nasty things about them. 

The tank is roughly 5gallons and there is a mass of java fern in the tank and he has a little air pump driven filter, it is summer so I dont have to worry about heating. I was planning on doing a big water change before leaving.

I have read in a few places that Bettas can supposedly go for a month without food but my guess after a month the poor thing would be just scales and frame.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

An adult fish can definitely go 10 days without food. Most fish we see in stores have done so during transit. Mouthbrooding cichlids go hungry for a month at a time. Having a novice fish sitter (even a single feeding) or using an untested feeder (like a dissolving block) when you aren't around to change water is taking a risk that there will be overfeeding and a killer ammonia spike. An electric auto-feeder than you load yourself, or a fish sitter with a pre-measured amount of food is a bit safer. 

Most likely the fish will be fine with or without food. There is some risk that someone will take advantage of the empty office to spray pesticide or cut off the temperature control or even the electricity (this happens to students in dorms) to save money (with no air, will the office get too hot?).

But since its only one betta, if i were you, I'd be inclined to put it in a breather bag, slip it in my pocket and take it with me


----------



## daniel89 (Nov 28, 2009)

I am taking my three bettas home with me over my college winter break which is a lot longer but i put them in the little cups they came in, stick them in my cupholder and go. i've done it twice already with my older betta and he was fine (still living, my little Bobbi). my other bettas are staying here with my boyfriend, lucky them 

i would say your betta would be fine to go without for 10 days. im pretty sure i forgot about bobbi for 2 weeks before... oops.


----------

